# Your connection to Battle.net has been lost...



## Zeta.Bit (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok, I have this really annoying problem. It seems whenever I play Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne on Battle.net a lot, some sort of strange thing occurs in which I lose my connection to b.net and must reboot my system because the same error occurs if I try to re-login and join a game; only faster (e.g. whenever I try to join a game, instantaneously it disconnects me). Not to mention, my processing speeds become INCREDULOUSLY slow (e.g. everything opens up slowly and I can't even load a web page properly).

For example, I play a custom game like DotA for 1 hour, then something else for another like 30-60 minutes, then another thing, and then it crashes. Crashes usually occur mid game in which I have an unsualy wave of lag denoting me with a box saying: "Waiting for host..." and then the button in the middle is called "Disconnect". It stays like that until I press the disconnect button because by the time I see that "Waiting for host..." box, I've already lost my connection.

I dunno if this is a problem with my computer, however I seem to have been getting the same problem with my bittorrent, where it freezes after a while of downloading. Then if I try to do anything else with my computer (e.g. run internet explorer/firefox) it is very slow and usually cannot process even the HOME PAGE without several refreshes (the progress bar freezing on 100% mind you).

I have checked my computer for viruses and the sort. In my pursuit of getting to the bottom of this problem, I have found 13 trojans (approximately) and an immense amount of spyware (80+) and even after removing these and repain installing windows, I have not fixed this problem. Is my only option left to reformat (and I don't even know if that will help me).

P.S. If someone needs any information/specs regarding my computer in order to help me with this problem, please ask.

P.P.S. If someone is wondering why I posted this in the gaming section, it's because my problem started most notably with warcraft 3 first disconnecting and slowing down my processing speed until I reboot. Oh yeah, and I HAVE tried reinstalling warcraft. No luck :sad:


----------



## OctoberRust (Jan 12, 2006)

Since it is incrediblely slow, do this, when you are suffering from this spaz attack on your computer, open up task manager, go to Proccesses, and look under Mem. Usage, usually there is only one process that is doing this, and it will most likely be the one with the most highest ammount of memory usage. When you see a spike in the memory usage, check to see what the program is, and post it here, and as well, just press End Process button on it and your computer should stop getting FPS lag immediately, but depending on the process, it could effect you negatively.


----------

